# MOVING TO SPAIN 2021



## Billy70 (Jan 21, 2021)

Hello,

I have just joined this forum with the hope to talk to people who have already moved to Spain or would like to move to Spain.
Times are difficult atm with the pandemic but looking to the future my plans would be to sell my house and re locate to Spain. I am a single mum , aged 50 with 2 sons age 18 and 21.

I just need some guidance and freindship for the future so I can sell my house and relocate to Spain where I have always wanted to live.

If there are any like minded people , please get in touch.

Happy days.x
Helen.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Billy70 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have just joined this forum with the hope to talk to people who have already moved to Spain or would like to move to Spain.
> Times are difficult atm with the pandemic but looking to the future my plans would be to sell my house and re locate to Spain. I am a single mum , aged 50 with 2 sons age 18 and 21.
> ...


welcome 

Your flag suggests that you're British, so the first step is to take a look at visa requirements. 






Visas (FAQ)







www.exteriores.gob.es


----------



## Spike1306 (Jan 20, 2021)

Thing I get told a lot is learn to speak the language fluently if you are wanting to work there or you are going to be very limited on job types, specially your children.
Take a read of the post I have started today about buying a house in spain lots of good info from people on there 
Buying a house in Spain


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

One of the biggest issues you have is getting permission to move to Spain with your sons. It was easy enough until 31st December, but things are very different now. Basically you need to qualify for a long-stay visa as a third country (non-EU) citizen, and to do so you either need a job already lined up (this is much more difficult now as employer has to convince the authorities there are no EU or other authorised workers able to do the job) or have a steady income of around £24,000 a year plus £6,000 or so per dependant.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Children are over 18 so they are no longer dependents which means 24 000 each for first year. Not to mention acquisition of Spanish driving licence if anyone drives. One thing to be grateful about is at least Spain doesn't expect you to speak Spanish to be a resident unlike UK where every resident has to have English. Reciprocity is not something the UK likes!!!


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

For 2021 the financial requirement has gone up to €27,115 and as your sons are adults and not dependents you will all three have to apply individually and each show that amount either in cash or guaranteed income which in practice means pensions as there are few other sources of income which can be said to be guaranteed.

That figure however only really applies if looking for non lucrative visas under which you cannot work which I'm guessing may not be the case, particularly for your sons.

If you need to work then it gets much much harder and you will each need to apply for work or self employed visas and for those you will need either confirmed offers of employment or plans to set up your own businesses and for those at a very minimum you will need business plans and proof of the funds both to set them up and operate them for at least one year.

I suggest you read the

*Moving to spain- confused with the new rules*

thread as it pretty much covers your situation except but yours is x3!


----------

